

Firefox 6 Released Early - hydrazine
http://mashable.com/2011/08/15/firefox-6-download/

======
reemrevnivek
> Firefox 6 isn’t scheduled to be released until Tuesday, but Mozilla has
> uploaded installation files to a FTP server...

> Update: Mozilla has asked us to remove the links to its FTP servers because
> the versions were not final. We’ll post the download links to the final
> versions alongside our hands-on review Tuesday.

Nothing of interest here anymore.

